# Fullfillment site, that lets me sell other peoples designs?



## Big Zee (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to set up my own T-Shirt shop as a subsection of my website.

What I want to do is to be able to populate my store with a load of "other peoples" designs that I like, then if any of these designs sell on my site, whoever designed the original gets a cut of any total commission. Are there any fullfillment sites that would let me do this??

Thanks in advance


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

You might have to use what is available and have it look like a normal store but on your end do the accounting. Just use unique part numbers for each vender like pdg-124, mdg-124 and when you make a sale manually count them.

It's not a great solution but it would work.


----------

